
Shocking truth about Google vs Oracle lawsuit - truth_seeker
https://www.techyourchance.com/shocking-truth-about-oracle-vs-google-android-lawsuit/
======
msie
It would be nice if the author got to the point sooner. And even that point is
not immediately clear to me.

